# Very confused and need help.



## Blueduck (Dec 17, 2010)

This might be a little long but i am in desperate need of support as i don't know where to turn next.

Me and my current wife are currently 25 and 23 and have been married for a little over 2 years. She got pregnant after 3 months of us knowing each other and we decided to try and make things work. I moved into her parents house because at the time we were 19 and 21. 

Between that time we got married, got our own apartment and ended up moving back into her parents last April because of money issues.

Our marriage was never great. We both took each other for granted and i feel like i never even tried to make her happy. We were always fighting and always not seeing eye to eye.

She ended up hooking up and having an emotional affair with another guy. We tried to go to marriage counseling because she really wanted to make the marriage work and when we went i never said anything. so we stopped going because it wast helping that much.

One day in august of this year, i was just tried of fighting and moved out. I dint have much of a choice because we were living in her parents house and i would have been kicked out of the marital home.

During our separation we have our ups and downs and this is part of the story that i really need help with because every day is driving me nuts.

For the first few weeks of our separation we didn't talk about us much, we talked about money and when i would get to see our daughter. Each of us never had a thought that we wanted to try and work things out.

A few weeks before thanksgiving i asked her is she would be interested in working things out. She said she doesn't know if she could do it and that she would think about it.

i found out shes been hanging out with a guy friend (one of her brothers friends that passed away a year earlier) and that they were getting pretty close. 

I broke it up and told her that she obviously had nothing to think about because she already him. and cut off all communication again.

Fast foward a few weeks later, she reached out to me crying one night and i just pretty much brushed her off because i didnt wanna here what she had to say.

Now ive told her i want to work it out again and she said she doesn't know what she wants. I've asked her if she wants a divorce and she says "i don't know" then i ask her if shes going to file and she says "no" i haven't filed yet for a reason.

I try and text her, call her, and she doesn't give me the time of day. She doesn't reach out to me. She has told me she would go back to counseling.

I've been a total wreck for the past week because i try to reach out to her and she doesn't even give me the time of day yet she wont file for divorce.

What is she waiting for?


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

For you to demonstrate that you are going to get in the game and stop screwing around? Each time you acted like you did not care. This time, is there a reason for her to think differently?


----------

